# Parts for Yellow Deck STX38



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

I need blade shaft housing and bearing assembly, Pulley seems okay but for sure the bearing housing is shot and likely took out the shaft.
Does anyone have part numbers for that assembly or individual pieces??
online parts referral??
Thanks in advance


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Paso,

Try an internet search for the following site:

John Deere Model STX38 Yellow Deck Lawn Tractor Parts

You will have to copy & paste into your browser.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Harvey I did and found a John Deere site that has all the exploded view parts manuals
Great site for part numbers and illustrations.
I lucked out I took it all apart and only need snap rings and bearings everything else is in good shape Thanks

I have never changed the drive belt from engine to differential , since I have the deck off I may as well change it , has lots of cracks but i'm sure it will last but you know Murphy's law..
Is there a special procedure for this?
It looks like if I take off the idler spring that tightens the belt the belt will relax enough to fish it out of the maze?
Any suggestions?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Paso,

If you can get the belt off the idler pulley, you should have enough slack to remove it from the remainder of pulleys.


----------

